# Will amitripyline work for IBS?



## DarkDream (Feb 13, 2019)

I been prescribed this for migraine prevention.

But my anxiety is severe and so is my IBS, and currently don't have a life.
As I'm stuck in with days long vestibular migraines or severe IBS flare ups.
I swear my severe anxiety is making my IBS worse lately.

Used to be on pregablin for anxiety, which calmed my IBS. 
But whether that works for migraine prevention, arghhh.

Will it work for these issues.
Otherwise rather try get something alse prescribed.

Please help!


----------



## Happyhealing (Apr 17, 2020)

I noticed that Amitripyline caused me some constipation. Antidepressants increase serotonin in your whole body, including your gut, so the constipation could have been due to the relaxing effect of the increased serotonin both in the brain and the gut.

I would have stayed on it, but I began having increased and intense sensitivity to sunlight and heat the third day in the cycle, and fatigue and some anxiety. These are all well known side-effects of an antidepressant, but for me they were so intense that I was scared away. If you get on antidepressants when you are extremely depressed, you typically won't experience these symptoms because your body's level of serotonin is so low and exhausted, which happened to me a few years back. I got on an SSRI and it really lifted me up and helped me out. I guess that when you take antidpressants when you're not super, clinically depressed, you will begin exhibiting these kinds of symptoms.

Funnily enough, after taking the Elavil for 3 days, and getting off, I have felt great and better than before, and the IBS symptoms had diminished considerably, though not entirely. This leads me to believe that IBS is a neurotransmitter related problem.


----------

